# E/m cheat sheet



## PLAIDMAN (Nov 3, 2010)

I am wondering if anyone has an E/M checklist specific to ortho. I am going to be training a newbe and was hoping someone had a "simple" checklist they would be willing to share with me please?

thanks


----------



## DGWILSON (Nov 3, 2010)

*Ortho leveling sheet*

Click on the second link in the article.

http://www.aaos.org/news/bulletin/may07/managing7.asp


----------

